# testing tomorrow 4TH OCT no signs



## weesusie525 (May 8, 2005)

hi to all you two weekers.im testing tomorrow after fet.had period pains round about day 7 to 11,but i dont feel any different,should i feel pregnant,i just feel like evry other month.only difference stomach feels a bit bloated...put my mind at rest.i really want this pg so much


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Come on weesuzie everything crossed for you!!!


----------



## *MISS*T* (Jun 16, 2005)

Hey Weesusie

I had AF pains and sore boobs for the first 9-10 days then it all stopped and I worried.  But I got a BFP yesterday (day 13) also this morning got a BFP too.

Apparantly this happens to a few people, pains stop.  The only feelings I did get were like niggly pinching pains from inside.  Not too much but could feel something.

I have spoke to lots of people who got pregnant naturally and with help like us and they got no signs for 2-3 weeks.  I didnt get implantation bleed either.


----------



## katyB (Aug 31, 2005)

Hi Weesusie,

Keep positive . I had AF pains like you from about those days too and I got a  . Was convinced AF was coming, still get some slight AF pains now.

Good luck for tomorrow       

LOL

Katyb


----------



## ladyblue (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi weesusie,

Just wanted to wish you all the luck in the world for tomorrow. Sending you loads of              

ladyblue
    x


----------



## *MISS*T* (Jun 16, 2005)

Pink Angel

Where did you get that I love my husband thing from, I love it.


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

What i love my husband thing?


----------



## *MISS*T* (Jun 16, 2005)

At the bottom of pink angels signature, it says in black i love my husband with hearts floating around it.


----------



## weesusie525 (May 8, 2005)

just back from hospital for my blood test find out if im preg at 12 today


----------



## EmmaK (Aug 6, 2004)

Weesusie!


Love Emmak


----------



## birthbaby (Aug 11, 2004)

good luck good luck good luck good luck good luck good luck  

all the best love nikki xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hope you got good news Weesusie....loads of luck,

Lizzy xxx


----------



## *MISS*T* (Jun 16, 2005)

I had my BFP confirmed today                

So so happy.  I am due 10th June 2006, so I am 4 wks and 3 days pregnant apparantly, with 7 weeks scan on 18th October.

How has everyone else done who is testing today  Do we know yet?


----------



## weesusie525 (May 8, 2005)

hi guys got my results today    totally gutted.i cant cope at the moment ...congats to the rest of guys who tested positve today


----------



## katyB (Aug 31, 2005)

So sorry to hear that weesusie, thinking of you, take care

LOL

Katyb


----------



## lucye2712 (Sep 7, 2005)

hi weesusie i to have had a bfn   today its so hard to no we have to go though this over again,good luck to you on your next month ttc


----------



## EmmaK (Aug 6, 2004)

Weesusie,

So sorry about your BFN.

Sending you and your dh loads of  

Lots of love

Emmak


----------



## *MISS*T* (Jun 16, 2005)

Weesusie, I am so sorry to hear about your result honey.  That is so sad and I am so so sorry.  I hope you are able to deal with this in the right way for you both.  

Do you have any frzen embies?


----------



## Ipec (May 13, 2005)

Hi ladies


I have also just got a BFN, this is my 2nd attempt and i must say that it is no easier to except this time than it was last time.  I am really upset      as is my DP.

I'm going to take a holiday in the next few weeks  so that i can get ready to start again in December.

Good luck to all you ladies that got  .

Sorry to all you who feel just like i do.

Love Ipec


----------



## weesusie525 (May 8, 2005)

hi vickie thanks for your support,yeh i have 12 frosties left,im lucky ive got them i have to save up ome money and try again in january


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Weesusie......sorry hun for your BFN. Sending you loads of hugs and loads of luck for your frosties 

Ipec ~ so sorry too.....you and DH look after eachother, i wish you so much luck for the future 



Lizzy xxxx


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

ooh hun im so sorry


----------



## *MISS*T* (Jun 16, 2005)

Ipec and weesusie - I am so pleased for you that you both have a very good number of Frozen embies, that is fantastic.  I only had one and used it.  

I wish you both lots of love and luck for your FET's x x x


----------

